# Unable to detect keyboard



## ablawande (May 10, 2008)

My PC was working fine until about 3 days ago, when I started having problems with my keyboard. I first noticed that it was acting like it had no power until I plugged in the PS/2 port again. The second time this happened, it completely stopped responding.
Since then, I have tried another PS/2 keyboard as well, but the keyboard LEDs flash randomly and there is no response to any key. Thinking that my PS/2 controller may be shot, I tried a known working Logitech USB keyboard. On the USB port, it does not enumerate the device. During POST, the LEDs come on once, but no key response. During windows startup, the LEDs keep flashing, like its continuously trying to enumerate the device.
Other things that I have noticed are that the BIOS does not stop on a keyboard error, although I don't know what the current BIOS setting is. The device manager does not show a keyboard installed, hidden or otherwise. I even performed a BIOS update, made no difference.

My specs:
Intel P4 3Ghz
Intel D915gvwb motherboard with integrated graphics
512 MB RAM
Windows XP SP2


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

make sure pnp and usb functions are enabled in the bios.


----------



## ablawande (May 10, 2008)

I'm not sure how to do that without a functioning keyboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer


----------



## ZimMY (May 10, 2008)

turn off your comp, unplug it. check the cord make sure it doesnt have any wires exposed etc etc and plug it back in. then turn on your comp. somtimes when u insert a keyboard into a computer while its still on it wont register it untill u turn off the computer and its power supply, or turn off, unplug and plug back in and turn on make sure if your keyboard has any drivers, they need to be loaded up and everything. easy to do that with just a mouse at your disposel


----------

